# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  scholarships to foreign students?

## wednesday

i m a universty student from Turkey,would be happy if u could give me some information about universities or institutions providing scholarship to foreign students for summer courses or graduate studies?  ::  
many thanks  ::

----------


## Линдзи

Sorry, wednesday, you have to realize that you're communicating with the internet equivalent of the Know-Nothing Party.

----------

thanks-anyway  ::

----------


## wednesday

oops-got-to-log-in-first!
thanks-anyway  ::  again!

----------


## JB

Graduate studies in what major? Summer courses in what subject? And what country are you interested in? No one answered your question because it is too vague.

----------


## wednesday

OK then let me make it clear;
ı am studying at dep. of Translation&İnterpretation in Turkey&will graduate next year.
the country i mention is sure Russia
summer courses are language courses,to improve russian&practise,
and master might be at the department of Translation&İnterpretation or Russian Culture and Literature...  ::  
so could anyone help with the subject?do u know any such institutions i can consult?  ::

----------


## JB

So you are looking for a Russian University or institute to give you a scholarship?   ::

----------


## wednesday

yes that's the point
or a kind of student exchange program

----------


## Линдзи

Proper punctuation and grammar will help you obtain scholarships. 
I'm not kidding about this, by the way.

----------


## wednesday

oh thanks!

----------


## JB

I've never heard of a Russian University giving a foreign student a free ride.

----------


## iwrotedrowning

I know for certain that there is a program in Canada that sends 10 students a year to study in Russia on a full one-year scholarship.  This is what I plan on applying for after I complete my degree.

----------


## JB

There are also many universities in America that offer year abroad study programs in Russia. And there are lots of grant and scholarship avenues. BUT you must enroll in the university in America and fulfill their course requirements before you can go to Russia and study there.

----------

